# Other hobbies/interests?



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I haven't seen this topic brought up here formally yet, so...What other sorts of stuff are you guys into other than slingshots? My hobbies/interests are (in no particular order): Knives. All sorts of knives. Fixed blades, folders, whatever. If it's got a blade and a handle, I dig it. Next would be vintage video/computer games. In this respect, I'm an Atari nerd. Whether it's a 2600, 5200, 7800, 400/800 computer, XL/XE computer, or ST computer. If it was made before 1990, has an Atari nameplate on it and can play games, I dig it. Third would be reading. I almost always have several books going at once. I read a bit of everything, but I tend to prefer fictional stuff. Mark Twain and H.P. Lovecraft are the two authors whose works I revisit the most. As far as I know, I've read nearly everything each ever wrote.

Btw, I was also a collector of swords for a time and also into black powder/muzzleloading guns and traditional archery, but these have all fallen by the wayside as money has gotten tighter and prices have gone up.

What are you guys into?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is my other hobbie, the love of my life. my dogs, jeff

Sindy









Flo









Dusty (Flo's Daughter)









The 2 sisters, Billie jo









Here sister Gyspy









now the 3 little ones, 1st Daisy the mother of the next 2
Daisy









Peanut









last Rosa.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> ...these have all fallen by the wayside as money has gotten tighter and prices have gone up...


Knives and Flashlights have pretty much priced themselves out of the hobby-ballpark for me, and I've put them on the back burner for now.

Sadly, I have recently been rendered impecunious due to _post_-retirement and _intra_-recession issues. ...But as I glance through the thousands of emails trapped in my spam filter -- I do believe that things are starting to look up! (After purging the filer of 872 E.D. medication assistance offers and 417 "Jupiter Jack" advertisements -- my eyes have fallen upon no less than six -- yes, _six_ -- offers from wealthy foreigners who truly care about me as a person and who are going to be mailing me MILLIONS of dollars to assist them with their Central Bank of Nigeria accounts?!)







So that's some good news, right?! Prosperity is just around the corner, _I'll bet_.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I write a little fiction, a draw a little and I play a few role playing games. Not the online mmorpg, but the sit down with friends and make a story kind.

I can't afford knives, but they sure look awesome, and I add my admiration for "shot in the foot's" dogs.

Other hobbies I've given up for funding issues include miniature wargames and the SCA. (sca.org)


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Fantastic pooches, Shot! Really beautiful!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have so many!! I have been a car nut since I was 12yo, so I guess that is my longest standing hobby!


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I read, used to do brazilian jiujitsu, love camping, bushcraft, fishing, anything outdoors really. And spending time with the family. I also golf from time to time but that is the expensive one that I've kind of written off. Maybe my slice had something to do with that. Hmm..


----------



## Don (Dec 31, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> I haven't seen this topic brought up here formally yet, so...What other sorts of stuff are you guys into other than slingshots? My hobbies/interests are (in no particular order): Knives. All sorts of knives. Fixed blades, folders, whatever. If it's got a blade and a handle, I dig it. Next would be vintage video/computer games. In this respect, I'm an Atari nerd. Whether it's a 2600, 5200, 7800, 400/800 computer, XL/XE computer, or ST computer. If it was made before 1990, has an Atari nameplate on it and can play games, I dig it. Third would be reading. I almost always have several books going at once. I read a bit of everything, but I tend to prefer fictional stuff. Mark Twain and H.P. Lovecraft are the two authors whose works I revisit the most. As far as I know, I've read nearly everything each ever wrote.
> 
> Btw, I was also a collector of swords for a time and also into black powder/muzzleloading guns and traditional archery, but these have all fallen by the wayside as money has gotten tighter and prices have gone up.
> 
> What are you guys into?


Like you Pelleteer I'm into muzzleloaders and blackpowder guns in general. I have several cap and ball revolvers, 5 bp rifles and several modern shotguns, pistols and a few rifles. Still like the shooting sports but ammo prices and gun prices in general have gone way up during the past few years. Still a few I want to collect but aquisitions have slowed down. I recently bought a piece of rural property in northern NH and am putting a yurt on it this spring. It will be my hunting HQ as well as a family retreat. Love camping but the wife needs the creature comforts the yurt will provide. Love fishing summer and winter and being outdoors when ever I can. Slingshots are a way of collecting and indulging a hobby without breaking the bank plus I love the challenge of hitting the target with my slingshots. I also love growing veggies in the short NH growing season.

Don


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

First my Lady

Then my best friend 

Then my toys







I also read when I can (fantasy and scifi mostly with a bit of historical R E Howard is my Favorite now and forever), I enjoy cooking, I love to write but never seem to have the time when the muse is there. Watching bad Scifi and Ghost Hunters. That's all Folks...


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I love snow boarding!







JT


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Jtslingshoter said:


> I love snow boarding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I should move down to Yuma and take up dune boarding...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thwupp,

Pretty funny! You gonna share some of those millions people are promising you?


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> ...You gonna share some of those millions people are promising you?


You know -- it's strange, but ever since I left that large cash "deposit of good faith" under the manhole cover at Hollywood & Vine as they instructed -- I can't seem to get them to answer my emails anymore?!?! It's probably just a temporary communications glitch. I'm gonna be rollin' in it any day now, I'm sure of that!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

View attachment 518


shot in the foot said:


> Here is my other hobbie, the love of my life. my dogs, jeff
> 
> Sindy
> 
> ...


Hey shot in the foot I love your dogs, we used to have a lurcher best dog we ever had. Knife making and traditional archery. Not going well at the moment my favourite bow blew up on me a few weeks back, NO way I can afford to replace it.


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

I like snowboarding, lacrosse, slingshots, and ping pong. (Yes, you heard me right. Ping pong)


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

I like turtles.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I hunt deer with bow, rifle, shotgun, and handgun,
Whitetails that is,
Also an advid spring turkey hunter.
I restore old snowmobiles.
I am a ham radio operator....KC2SPU is my handle.
I build electronic gizmos like amplifiers, and music organ lights, and FM radio broadcast units.
I love fishing...all kinds.
I play guitar...loudly with lots of distortion and reverb... i know some chords








I build slingshots...and love to shoot them.
BB


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Other hobbies? Where do I begin?
#1 my little boys-Yorkies and the loves of my life
Slingshots of course
Bass Fishing
Surf Fishing
Metal Detecting
Mountain Biking
Bowling
Woodworking
Auto Detailing
Canoeing
and finally-TIME.trying to find enough of it to enjoy the above and more!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwwww...Who _couldn't_ love two little faces like those?







Nice little boys, Flat!







I have an odd assortment of animals. I currently have 5 cats, 2 mice, and 9 rats (yes.....RATS!







). I've had cats all my life and have had mice and rats for about 20 years. Only trouble with them is you go through a lot of them, as they only live a few years (mice live about 2-3 and rats about 3-4, maybe 5 if you're really, really lucky).


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Scott,
my boys are the greatest gift. A lady told me once and I'll never forget it " They are gifts from God on loan to us". They are so much fun and are so happy sometimes they just burst into what the wife and I call a "happy dance". They'll run and jump up on the couch and start scratching and rolling and spy eying us with their tongues rolling and we just keep egging them on-hysterical! We do all their grooming too-even nails (I use my Dremel). Hope to get out tomorrow if this storm ever stops. We are getting killed up here in the NY metro area with a huge Northeaster. It will really do a number on the beaches so it's a good time for the metal detector if and when it stops! Cool!







Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

There's nothing like having animals around. They not only provide unconditional love and companionship but also comic relief. If my cats are all laying around in the living room in the evening and I bring one of my rats out, the rat chases the cats around. They are so domesticated they don't realize he's supposed to be food!







It's a real hoot to watch them.


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> First my Lady
> 
> Then my best friend
> 
> ...


awesome collection....I love blades and bows and all this kind of weapons


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, guys...I`m new here, but very happy to find people with the same interests as mine (slingshot)

So these are my hobbies (the most important ones):

motorcycles
playing guitar
rock climbing 
hiking















camping and cooking in the nature















spelunking








I like being out in the nature....you can check out more photos from trips on my facebook account 
http://www.facebook....tos&ref=profile


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

THe campfire pic is awesome!







Looks like you're really looking forward to eating. Looks like a tasty meal too.


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> THe campfire pic is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ow...and how tasty it was







after it was done, all the others joined me in a second


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Fishing was a sport of mine as a boy until I was sixteen then I got my moped a Garrelli it was great fun then on to motorbikes,then pool and snooker I also played snooker when I was very young. I also dabbled in martial arts when I was younger also, but changed direction and went weight training for several years before getting back in to martial arts again.Then unfortunately during a sparring session with my instructor my knee got smashed and I do mean smashed I was off work for seven months and in plaster for three,i did go back to training again only to find my instructor was not progressing with the martial art I was training in and that was the Keysi fighting method because of the expense.This really is a no nonsnse deadly art not to everyones taste so he returned to sport kickboxing for the money, which is geared for sport tournaments,Having had the destructive side of the arts removed and that just does not interest me,now it's slingshots is this it who knows watch this space.


----------

